# Which steel Lemond to buy?



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying a steel Lemond on ebay, since they seem to pop up frequently and I like Lemonds, though never ridden them. 
Which frame should I buy is there any differences in his frames? 
I'd like to get a 853 or something equivalent. 
Any years I should stay away from?

Thanks.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Is there a difference in the frames of the Bueno Aries and Zurich when they were both steel? Say 1999-2001?


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got a steel Zurich, Reynolds 853, that I bought in 2001. That's a nice frame -- light, comfortable, responsive.

Curious -- what do they go for on ebay? Maybe I need two!


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Any idea on the differences in the years? Or a year that would be best?


----------



## MattyKHZ (Dec 14, 2008)

piercebrew said:


> Is there a difference in the frames of the Bueno Aries and Zurich when they were both steel? Say 1999-2001?


Bueno Aries used a mix of 853 and 525 tubing, Zurich is all 853.


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

Also I believe the higher end frames (like Zurich and MJ) had the bi-axially ovalized downtube as well. Might lead to a slightly stiffer BB, though the difference is pretty small because the tubes just aren't that big so the difference because of the ovalization isn't a lot.

I used to have a Buenos Aires with the 853/525 mix and it was a great bike. I now have a Croix de Fer from 2006 which is True Temper OX Platinum and also a great riding frame. I love steel.....but I do feel the extra 3lbs as compared to my carbon bike (not all weight difference is in the frame obviously).


----------



## MattyKHZ (Dec 14, 2008)

I personally would go for one with a 1 1/8 headtube size as it would make getting replacement forks easier. Not sure when they may have changed size though. Possibly 2001. My 2002 Tete de Course which I am finally building has 1 1/8.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

My Zurich, which I bought new in March 2001, has the ovalized downtube.

Also 11/8 headtube.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Cool thanks for the info


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

Since you have never ridden a Lemond you should check into their sizing. Lemond sizing is not like many of the bikes out there, tends to have long top tubes compared ot the same size bikes made by most.


----------

